# يوم الجمعة الأسود .....



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*سيكون يوم الجمعة 11/2/2011 يوم أسود فى تاريخ مصر بسبب الأسلوب الذى يعالج به مبارك الموقف .... وقد بدأ هذا اليوم قبل موعدة بخمس واربعين دقيقة .... ولا أحد يعلم بما سيحدث فى هذا الغد المخيف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

* مبارك يفجر كارثة بخطابه والكرة في ملعب الجيش*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*غبي و معاه دكتوراه في العند...ربنا ما يحرمه من نعمه الغباوه يا رب و يزيده غباوه يا رب

قولوا امين...​*


----------



## antonius (10 فبراير 2011)

بل لتكن الجمعة البيضاء..
يا رب تكون خير على مصر..


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

antonius قال:


> بل لتكن الجمعة البيضاء..
> يا رب تكون خير على مصر..



*هناك غليان فى الشارع المصرى

هناك مظاهرات فى كافة مؤسسات الدولة

ستتوقف كافة مواقع الأنتاج وسيحدث شلل فى كافة الأنشطة*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 فبراير 2011)

*لو انه عرض التفويض في خطابه الأول 

لكان هناك أمل 

لكنه يلبي المطالب بالقطارة 

وهذا ما يجعل المتظاهرين يستمرون وسقف المطالب يزداد اكثر 

لأن التجربة علمتهم ان الاستمرار بالتظاهر والاحتجاجات تأتي بثمار أكثر وأكثر 

للأسف كبرياء مبارك سيكون السبب في سقوطه 

هو يحاول تجنب مصير زين العابدين 

لكنه لا يعلم أنه بتصرفاته هذا سيلقى مصيراً اسوأ واكثر بؤساً من زميله 


الرب يرحم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*هناك بيان لعمر سليمان الآن ....*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك فوض عمر سليمان رسمي...

يا سبعي يا جملي يا مبارك مكنش يومك يا غالي

يا لهوييييييييييييي

هروح البس اسود بقي و اعيط عليه...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*عمر سليمان يؤكد على ما جاء بخطاب مبارك ويعلن تمسكه بمواصلة الحوار الوطنى دون وضع أى نقاط محددة لأيقاف الفوضى الحالية ويحث الشباب على مغادرة الشارع والعودة للمنازل *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر ,ربنا يرحم ,انا خايفة اوى ,هو بيعمل كده ليه انا مش قادره افهم 

بس فى نفس الوقت مش مفروض يمشى قبل مايرجع الاستقرار للبلد ربنا يرحم 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*إعلان ثورة الشعب المصرى​
نحن جماهير شعب مصر صاحب السيادة الوحيدة على هذه الأرض ومصدر السلطات الثلاث نعلن أننا قد استرددنا سيادتنا و قررنا ما يلى:
1) عزل رئيس الجمهورية و نائبه.
2) سقوط الدستور القائم.
3) حل مجلسى الشعب والشورى.
4) تتولى المؤسسة العسكرية مهام تأمين الجبهة الداخلية والخارجية.
5) تشكيل حكومة مؤقتة من المستقلين (التكنوقراط) لتسيير الأعمال.
6) تشكيل لجنة تأسيسية أصلية لإعداد دستور جديد للبلاد يصدر بعد موافقة الشعب عليه وإعداد القوانين المكملة له واللازمة لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية وأعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى وممارسة الحقوق السياسية.
7) تشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق عن الجرائم التى ارتكبت فى حق الشعب المصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*كله ينزل من البيوووووت 
حسني هيرحل في التابوووووووت

هكذا يصرخ المعتصمين في التحرير*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2011)

الوضع من اسؤ لا سؤ

مبارك عنيد للغاية ولا يريد ان يظهر بمظهر الضعيف ورغم انه بكلامه تنحي فعليا عن الحكم ولكن لم تخرج منه هذه الكلمة 

والمصيبة الكبري ان المظاهرات تحولت لمطالب فئوية وممكن تطور لعصيان مدي في هذه الحالة سوف يحدث شلل في قطاعات الدولة 

يارب منوصلش للمرحلة دي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*انسان ذكي اوي اوي علي فكره بيحب اوي يولعها اكتر طول عمره الافضل كان يسكت

اه بما ان السخريه من شخص القديس مبارك غير جائزه مش هتكلم ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*آلاف المتظاهرين يتوجهون نحو مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون المحاط بقوات من الحرس الجمهورى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

لم يقل أحد أن مبارك قديس ، بل إن حالنا السيئ نتيجة سياسته المتخاذلة
+++++
ولكن تركه للحكم الآن بالذات فيه خطورة كبيرة جداً على مصر

أرجو أن تفكروا فى مصير مصر ، وليس فيمن يكسب الصراعات الكلامية


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> الوضع من اسؤ لا سؤ
> 
> مبارك عنيد للغاية ولا يريد ان يظهر بمظهر الضعيف ورغم انه بكلامه تنحي فعليا عن الحكم ولكن لم تخرج منه هذه الكلمة
> 
> ...



*ده الموجود على ارض الواقع حاليا
المصيبة أن البنك المركزى عمال يطبع فلوس لتوزيعها على كافة المطالب الفئوية وبهذا سيسقط أقتصاد مصر بالكامل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*الان وبعد خطاب حسني مبارك صوت انفجارات قوية و اشتباكات على الحدود مع غزة وعلى ما يبدو انها اشتباك بين الجيش ومجموعات من بدو سيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*اوباما يجتمع مع موظفي الامن القومي بعد خطاب مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*أنباء عن مسيرة بالالاف متجهه الى مصر الجديدة, حيث القصر الرياسي, وصلت الان في شارع رمسيس*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيكون يوم الجمعة 11/2/2011 يوم أسود فى تاريخ مصر بسبب الأسلوب الذى يعالج به مبارك الموقف .... وقد بدأ هذا اليوم قبل موعدة بخمس واربعين دقيقة .... ولا أحد يعلم بما سيحدث فى هذا الغد المخيف*



صحيح اخي صوت صارخ 

مية المية معك حق وباين عليك خبير سابق..

وهذا ما توقعته لحظة الاعلان..

الرب يستر

وليس يوم الجمعة  فقط والايام التي تليه

اعتقد مرحلة جديدة الليلة بدأت

صلواتنا الرب يستر ويحمي..


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش المصري يرسل رسائل SMS مفادها أنه سيذيع بيان بعد قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*البرادعي: مصر على أعتاب انفجار وعلى الجيش التدخل لإنقاذ البلاد*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

يارب بدد مشورة الاشرار​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد الجيش ااعلن البان رقم واحد

الان لو لم يتدارك الجيش الامر 

ويعلن البيان رقم 2

ستقوم القيامة

وهذا تحلياي الشخصي


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*بي بي سي: توارد انباء عن هجوم بصواريخ الآر بي جي والأسلحة الأوتومتنيكية على قطاع الأمن المركزي في مدينة رفح بعد دقائق من خطاب الرئيس مبارك.*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر ويعدى بكرة على خيييييير :yaka:
حتى أسكندرية بكرة هتبقى نييييييييلة 
بكرة هينزل عمال المصانع والموظفين 
حتى دكاترة كلية الطب هينزلوا بعد صلاة الجمعة 
يعنى البلد كلها هتقف بكرررررة وياعالم الوضع ده هيستمر لأمتى :smil13:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

لخطاب بتاعه مستفززز لابعد الحدود

وفى وقت غير مناسب بالمرة

والدنيا ولعت مش هديت


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لخطاب بتاعه مستفززز لابعد الحدود
> 
> وفى وقت غير مناسب بالمرة
> 
> والدنيا ولعت مش هديت


*مستفز لماذا كوينا
لمن يترك السلطة عندما يرحل
لقد فوض عمر سليمان تقريبا فى كل مهام الجمهورية واعترضوا علية ايضا!!
 يترك السلطة لمجموعة بلهاء لم يتفقوا مع بعض حتى الان وحتى شباب ميدان التحرير اعلن انة لم يفوض احد للحديث باسمة
اليس الانسب ان  تتم خطوات نقل السلطة بصورة هادئة خلال الاشهر القليلة القادمة تكون الصورة قد تبلورت  اكثر
ان مايحدث فىالشارع المصرى هو ضد الشعب المصرى حاليا
*


----------



## DODY2010 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر عليكي يا مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ميدان التحرير: الهتافات تتعالى "الجمعه بعد العصر .. هنهد عليك القصر"

لو تم هذا فأن المشهد سيكون دمويا بما يفوق التصور

ربنا يستر ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*اتمنى تكون مجرد هتافات 
ربنا يعديها على خير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*البيان رقم 2 للمجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة المصريه يقرر ضمان إنهاء حاله الطوارئ فور إنتهاء الظروف الحالية وضمان إجراء إنتخابات رئاسيه حرة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 فبراير 2011)

الهتافات التى تربط التوعد بالخراب ، بيوم الجمعة ،أى بالتجمع الإسلامى يوم الجمعة
هى دليل جديد على أن المحرك الحقيقى للمشهد ، هم الإسلاميون
فهى ليست حركة ديمقراطية ، بل إسلامية تركب على موجة الشباب وتتغطى بالشكل الديمقراطى

ربنا ينقذ مصر


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 فبراير 2011)

_ربنا قال مبارك شعبى مصر وهو هيحافظ عليها ومش هيسيب اولاده فى وقت الضيق_
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*الشيخ المحلاوى " إمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم فى الإسكندرية " مخاطبا المتظاهرين : إياكم أن تسقطوا من أنظار الناس

وهكذا يسرق الإسلاميين ثورة الشباب*


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2011)

*صلاه الجمعه انتهت وربنا يستر من الانفجار البشرى*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر البلد كلها خربت السياحة وقفت تماما وتم تسريح الاف العاملين كل دا بسبب الغباء والعند ربنا يستر


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ المحلاوى " إمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم فى الإسكندرية " مخاطبا المتظاهرين : إياكم أن تسقطوا من أنظار الناس*
> 
> *وهكذا يسرق الإسلاميين ثورة الشباب*


*اعتقد ان اسلمه حركة  25يناير يسير فى اتجاه منظم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *اعتقد ان اسلمه حركة  25يناير يسير فى اتجاه منظم*​



*نعم, أنهم أناس محترفين بينما يتعامل شباب 25 يناير بعفوية وحماس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*عناصر الأخوان المسلمين تسيطر على خطبة الجمعة فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

اشعر بان مصر تدخل فى نفق مظلم وخطير


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ليه رئيس الجمهورية اسمه مبارك والشعب منحوس؟ 

ليه كان رئيس الوزراء اسمه نظيف والتلوث يملأ مصر ؟ 

ليه رئيس مجلس الشعب اسمه سرور والغم راكبنا؟ 

ليه وزير المالية اسمه غالي والشعب رخيص؟ 

ليه وزير الداخلية اسمه العدلي والشعب مظلوم؟ 

ليه وزير التربية والتعليم إسمه زكي والعيال اغبياء؟

اسئلة ترردت فى ميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*الـ B B C: الرئيس المصرى غادر البلاد اليوم الساعة الواحدة ظهراً*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم, أنهم أناس محترفين بينما يتعامل شباب 25 يناير بعفوية وحماس*



++++

هذه هى المشكلة الحقيقية

شباب متحمس ، يريد تحسين الظروف الخانقة

فيلطقته الإخوان الخبثاء ، الذين هم صُـنـَّاع خراب الإقتصاد والذمم 

ويستغلون حماسته ، ليصلوا على أعناقه إلى الحكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*سرقة الإرهابيين الإسلاميين لثورة شباب 25 يناير

محمد عمارة: على الشعب المصري الاستمرار حتى تتحقق كل مطالبه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 فبراير 2011)

قد تكون سرقة 

وقد تكون إظهار للحقيقة التى كانوا يخفونها  ، بأنهم هم المحرك الأصلى

+++++ وفى الحالتين

علينا الوعى بخطورة وصول العصابة للحكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*لواء متقاعد طلعت مسلم : الجيش سيصدر بيانا ثالثا عن الوضع في مصر*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 فبراير 2011)

*ليه رئيس الجمهورية اسمه مبارك والشعب منحوس؟ 

ليه كان رئيس الوزراء اسمه نظيف والتلوث يملأ مصر ؟ 

ليه رئيس مجلس الشعب اسمه سرور والغم راكبنا؟ 

ليه وزير المالية اسمه غالي والشعب رخيص؟ 

ليه وزير الداخلية اسمه العدلي والشعب مظلوم؟ 

ليه وزير التربية والتعليم إسمه زكي والعيال اغبياء؟

اسئلة ترردت فى ميدان التحرير *
_عجبتنى اوى بس الاجابه ليه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*السى ان ان :: البدراوي يعلن استقالته من الحزب الوطني الحاكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعه البلد فى خطر بجد
المحللين السياسيين من الصبح بيصرخوا انه فى تحركات مريبه للاساطيل الامريكيه فى البحر الاحمر 
من فضلكم ترفعوا صلاه سريعه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

* بالجيش يؤكد للمتظاهرين أمام التليفزيون أن القوات المسلحة سوف تتولى بث البيان المنتظر وسيحمل بشرى جيدة للمصريين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*الفريق سامي عنان رئيس أركان حرب قوات المسلحة يدخل الأن مبنى التليفزيون ويؤكد للمتظاهرين أنه سيلقي الآن بيانًا يحقق مطالبهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*الحرة | أنباء غير مؤكدة | البيان الرئاسي المرتقب سيتضمن تنحي مبارك ونقل سلطاته للجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*وصول المتحدث باسم الجيش لماسبيرو*


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه البلد فى خطر بجد*
> *المحللين السياسيين من الصبح بيصرخوا انه فى تحركات مريبه للاساطيل الامريكيه فى البحر الاحمر *
> *من فضلكم ترفعوا صلاه سريعه *


 
*للاسف احساسي الشخصي بيقول ان اللي فشلو فيه الغرب عموما ايام الاحتلال بالدول العربيه*

*عمينجحو فيه هالايام بايادي ابناء البلد نفسهم وباستخدام النت والاعلام *

*الله يستر بجد من اللي ممكن يصير *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*وتنحى مبارك عن الحكم وترك السلطة للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيكون يوم الجمعة 11/2/2011 يوم أسود فى تاريخ مصر بسبب الأسلوب الذى يعالج به مبارك الموقف .... وقد بدأ هذا اليوم قبل موعدة بخمس واربعين دقيقة .... ولا أحد يعلم بما سيحدث فى هذا الغد المخيف*



*نشكر ربنا أنتهى اليوم برحيل على خلاف ما كان متوقع ...
أمر عجيب أن يقول خطابه هذا وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة يتنحى

من الواضح أنه صار فاقد للأهليه وأن هناك من يحدد له الخطوة التالية
وهذا ما ستظهره الآيام التالية ...*


----------



## thunder (12 فبراير 2011)

*متفق تماما مع العنوان بأنه يوم أسود في تاريخ مصر المعاصر*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2011)

مع الأسف ، البعض فرحان جداً
على نظام :

*هيـــــــــــــــــــه ....بتنا إتحرق*

ربنا ينجى مصر


----------

